# Blackberry Mep Codes



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

Mods, if this is not suitable to post, please feel free to remove... :hi:

I've been given an old blackberry by my dad who is a contract phone user. Its locked on Vodafone and asking for a MEP code before it will let me use my O2 sim in it - could anyone advise me how to get this elusive code (please PM me details)

Thanks

Ben


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

sparrow said:


> Mods, if this is not suitable to post, please feel free to remove... :hi:
> 
> I've been given an old blackberry by my dad who is a contract phone user. Its locked on Vodafone and asking for a MEP code before it will let me use my O2 sim in it - could anyone advise me how to get this elusive code (please PM me details)
> 
> ...


PMd


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

sorry to bump this old thread, but i did get some PMs and i seem to have misplaced them :lookaround:

Could you PM me any sites you've *used yourself* in the past to do this please?

Thanks B)


----------



## Billtr96sn (Jun 15, 2011)

I phoned Vodaphone and payed Â£15 and they let me have it.


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

Billtr96sn said:


> I phoned Vodaphone and payed Â£15 and they let me have it.


do you remember the number you called? Maybe I will ask in a store or something!...


----------



## Billtr96sn (Jun 15, 2011)

I cannot be sure, bit I seem to recall I dialled 150 from the handset.


----------



## ilamaran (Sep 26, 2011)

You can get the MEP code from http://www.theunlockspot.com/ .

This is the online service provider which offer you the code at cheap price.Through this you can unlock your BB easily..

It's a permanent unlocking solution..


----------

